# My cauldron creep would like to ask you a question...



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

My cauldron creep would like to ask you a question...


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

First, anyone who can make something like this doesn't need our opinion and second - freakin' awesome! Um..."I like the hood but more frazzled" he says as he counts his fingers to make sure they're still all there.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Definitely the hood. Great job. I love that he's got a bit of a lazy eye!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate that lazy eye. I keep trying to adjust it.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

both are cool, but I think that particular hood looks kinda funky with the hunchback. Perhaps if it had more texture, maybe a couple layers of dark grey or black creepy cloth, or a layer of creepy cloth on top of the current hood.
hmm...it might even be cool to have a creepy cloth hood under the metal headpiece


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

GOT said:


> I hate that lazy eye. I keep trying to adjust it.


I don't know, gives that added touch of personality!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, just wow. Superbly done, and don't sweat the lazy eye - it gives him a nice twist. My vote goes to the hood, but I've always been partial to Grim Reaper-type attire.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I love the hood......awesome job on your creep.....


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I like the hood option. He looks great!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I like both. The head piece is unique which differentiates it from other props. The hood is also great and gives it that classic reaper look.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the hood gives him a creepier look.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the hood just a tad bit more ... but both would work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hoodie, hoodie, hoodie!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

One more for the hood!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

First of all, this turned out great! I would keep the sleepy eye, and maybe make it worse. I also prefer the hood, but like Mr Chicken said I think the hood and cloak would look better with some texture and layers, creepy cloth or something similar would really raise the creepy factor in my opinion. I would also thin out the material and introduce a lot of tearing and shredding so more of the skull and the posture show through, kinda like he had been chained to the cauldron for centuries and his clothing was becoming threadbare.

Regardless, this thing rocks.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

problem with the hood I think will be it will put the skull in shadow at night unless he gets a spot on it. would be cool to hide a spot in the cauldron that illuminated the skull so you could use the hood, cause I like it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like the look of the hood, but it kinda hides the motion of the skull. I vote headpiece for this particular prop, just to show off the 3 axis motion. 

BTW, I do believe this is the first time a prop has asked advice about itself in my recent memory. I LOL'd out loud.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I like them both. I think your lighting will make a big difference. Under lighting would make the hood better, the head dress would need down lighting from above. Down lighting isn't as creepy, IMHO. Just a thought, that is a great prop either way!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Definitely the Fez! How can you go wrong with a skeleton in a fez? 

oh, sorry...wrong prop....

do the hood.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I vote hood as well. As others have stated I think the hood would look great tattered.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol, he looks awesome! Better with the hood. maybe like what samseide said, put some sort of a light on his face so its not so much shadowed and his mouth can be seen moving easier.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Freakin awesome! I vote hood..


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Hood, and I cannot believe you made that. Someone give this guy a freakin cupcake. That is amazing.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Just Whisper said:


> Hood, and I cannot believe you made that. Someone give this guy a freakin cupcake. That is amazing.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really Great prop..Fantastic presentation. I agree with the Hood and the comments about it being tattered.... Kinda like a FCG.... but more ripped, shredded, and decomposed fabric. There was something creepy about that crown though.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the song he was singing at the beginning  I think the head gear makes him more Mad Max, and you'd probably want to age the skull somehow. I like the hood though too, b/c it makes it look more mystical.

Nice job on the whole prop. It's awesome!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL! Thanks, I needed a good laugh! That was awesome.

I think you need to show us the display in the dark with your expected light setup. Everything looks different in the dark, so anything we say about this won't matter since this is not how it will look on the big night.

The crown gives me a Lord of the Rings vibe. Maybe a combination of the crown with some cheese cloth dipped in RIT whitener and hit with a black light?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I wonder what it would be like with a hood/hat with the crown over it, the hood hat should be made of the same material


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I think definitely a hood is the way to go. But maybe a lighter weight kinda cowl-hood? Flimsy cheesecloth would even look great. And a light shining on his face would help accentuate the movement of the skull. 

Holy crap, this prop is wonderful!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

What a wonderful prop!! I vote for the hood also. Was wondering though how the headpiece would look with two more strips on it like the center one?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I vote for hood!

Or you can fill that seam like I did on my 3 axis. Just leave the seam unfilled in the back so if you need to repair the head later, you can get a screwdriver in there. I glued it shut with elmers white glue, then filled it with model putty. I had to crack it open this year, but I was able to put it back together, and the seam fit so well, you still cant see it.










And no I didn't photoshop it out!

I love your cauldron creep GOT, it is very well done!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Couldn't have done it without you DC! I am going with the hood. The creep is a bit upset, though, that everyone voted electronically rather than sending in fingers.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

im digging the crown, looks fantastic.. great job


----------

